# Racism



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

About a week ago i received a message from a forum member warning me to be careful about what i post as it could be seen as racist.
In the thread i mentioned a place where i used to live called India House, it was a tower block in Cheltenham where the council used to throw all the scumbags, drug users and worse.
Even the guy i was discussing this with within the thread felt he needed to explain what it was and what it was about which i found more than odd.

Racism.
Well, my wifes mother is from Jaipur in India.
Making my wife a terrible cook but also a beautiful, good natured example of humanity. I've never thought about what her creed is, her colour is or anything else. I've simply never looked at her with that in mind.
Her parents got married in the 1950's in Bexhill on Sea, and that must have been tough especially at a time when casual racism was rife in post war Britain. They never talk about it which is common with people of their era and background. They had 3 beautiful daughters and a son, who all have done very well in their fields of expertise but who were bullied at school to the extent they had to move schools twice.

In the early eighties i found myself on marches in Bradford with the Anti Nazi League adding myself to the numbers that were trying to suppress the National Front. Taking a beating in the process.

But i digress.

Looking at the news this morning it looks like racism has raised it's ugly hand within normal society again.
I'm not going to drop myself in it by saying with any kind of certainty, but it looks like some idiot that has far right ideals has gone on a rampage with explosives and guns and killed over 80 people in Norway.
This kind of action only comes from any group or person who retaliates against the suppression of their views, Muslim extremists spring to mind. In the past 25 years they have exploded themselves into the modern world with serious venom. Be very aware i've mentioned "extremists". Not Muslims across the board. Just those that have looked out at the West and decided they don't like the way it is and it's got to go. In some parts some times i find myself agreeing with some of their points but on the whole at any point you take your ideals and convert it into the taking of life, you've lost any sympathy or agreement to your cause.

Now you may have noticed i've used the word "suppress" a couple of times. It's that word that aids the cause of those that feel they have no other course they can go down other than a desperate act such as the taking of lives to become heard.
So now we live in a society that has to live in fear over the suppression of the views of others. Those that have to turn to terrorism to get their point across. Of course, terrorism doesn't work like that, all it does is cause disruption and death, the western world doesn't tolerate terrorism. Not tolerating it doesn't stop it mind you, acts of terrorism are born out of frustration. The National Front that i marched against was suppressed out of existence has now sprung back into the world as the British National Party, a new set of idiots with old racist ideals.

So, on that point, i'd like to point out to those that jumped on the word "India" in a thread i posted in, I'M NOT A RACIST.
The fact that you jumped on it say's far more about you than it does me. Suppression ring a bell?
Remember this. In all cases.
Racism is taught.

My heart goes out to all those affected by the tragedy on Norway this morning.
May God be with them all.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

And yet you assume its Muslim extremists. Way to go.
Probably worth you watching the news.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

landwomble said:


> And yet you assume its Muslim extremists. Way to go.
> Probably worth you watching the news.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Best you read it again on a bigger screen.
I've been watching it since last night, and watching it unfold. Muslim extremism was used as an example of what suppression does.

Way to go.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

"but it looks like some idiot that has far right ideals has gone on a rampage with explosives and guns and killed over 80 people in Norway."


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

can't see how saying india house can be thought of as racist


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sankey7 said:


> can't see how saying india house can be thought of as racist


you havn't met some of the politically correct pratts on here then sankey. 
right thats me done am away home after another whole day powder coating  anyone want a job as a fabricator?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

sankey7 said:


> can't see how saying india house can be thought of as racist


With some of the 'PC' brigade, i'm surprised that the 'White Cliffs of Dover' havn't been classified as racist and re-named to just the 'Cliffs of Dover'.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

sankey7 said:


> can't see how saying india house can be thought of as racist


I agree. But isn't it odd how people jump on key words.
Landwomble for an example jumped on a couple, obviously didn't read the whole thread, just jumped in with his two penny worth and in doing so made a very ill informed post.

Narain Karthikeyan mentioned the "English Weather" during an interview on the Formula 1 yesterday, i very much doubt the BBC received and phone calls. :?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

do you think other ethnicities have a go at their own race if they slate us White British people? :/


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> do you think other ethnicities have a go at their own race if they slate us White British people? :/


I don't find that a slating. 
I just think too many lines have been drawn up by the PC brigade and certain people jump on things they really shouldn't.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

STTink said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > do you think other ethnicities have a go at their own race if they slate us White British people? :/
> ...


That's just the nature of Internet forums though, too many strange people on them


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I think this guy's got the market cornered anyway :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=225051


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think a lot of people get branded as a racist on the internet when they are either xenophobic or merely just uneducated, disliking or scared of a different culture. There is a difference.


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> sankey7 said:
> 
> 
> > can't see how saying india house can be thought of as racist
> ...


PC brigade cause more problems than solve them


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> do you think other ethnicities have a go at their own race if they slate us White British people? :/


Yeh we do


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

sankey7 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > do you think other ethnicities have a go at their own race if they slate us White British people? :/
> ...


+ 1

Does cause me a headache sometimes though. Lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sankey7 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > do you think other ethnicities have a go at their own race if they slate us White British people? :/
> ...


i use too run a factory in gloucester a few years ago, the indian brigade where the most racist i have ever met. class distinction between them all was amazing too see in a mainly white shop floor. i recall sanj having car probs & the rest just left him in the car park lol. i dropped him off & he gave me the heads up on it all. worse than the mafia lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> I think this guy's got the market cornered anyway :roll:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=225051


Looks like the Karma Police have found it already Luke :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

jamman said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > I think this guy's got the market cornered anyway :roll:
> ...


Oh yeah, good riddance. Good old fashioned Bernard Manning rubbish racist jokes from SteviedTT


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Do I detect a sense of humour failure going on here :roll: FFS they were only jokes :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Shall I get my popcorn :wink: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

No need mate, I'm not biting tonight :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> sankey7 said:
> 
> 
> > can't see how saying india house can be thought of as racist
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------

